

Acrobatic RC helicopter - achew22
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROq0IvgmVBw

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've just shown that to my wife who said, more-or-less,

Oh, that's not right! Why is he torturing it like that?! That's just mean ...

For me, I think that operator/pilot has definitely invested his 10,000 hours.

~~~
Gonsalu
Freakin' awesome!!!

